# Dumb Cubing Challenges.



## Etotheipi (Mar 22, 2020)

This thread is for people to propose and document the results of dumb cubing challenges. For example, someone could pose the challenge "Solve a 7x7 lubed with glue", and then rich people with spare 7x7s can try the challenge and video/write what happened. I got the idea from bouncing on a trampoline with a cube, I gave myself the challenge of solving a 3x3 while only turning when mid-air during a flip. I got through first block and then stopped because my landings were really bad and I realized I might hurt myself. "Dumb" is the keyword here though, don't suggest challenges like "solve 5 3x3s in under a minute".


----------



## PetrusQuber (Mar 22, 2020)

I remember somebody in a profile post (WarriorCatCuber I think?) posted something like this - solve a Rubik’s Revenge lubed with glue using ZZ, with only OLL parity for EO, and only Sune +F Perm for LL (and parity)


----------



## PetrusQuber (Mar 22, 2020)

Oh no it was actually you @Etotheipi lol I did a lot of searching and found it.
I have a challenge for people with a high pain tolerance. Get a Rubik's 4x4, lube it with glue, scramble it, then do normal redux. Once you get to 3x3 do a ZZ solve, but you have to use only OLL parity to orient edges. Then solve LL with Sune, F perms, and MU U perms (and PLL parity if necessary). If anyone does it, please make a video.


----------



## teboecubes (Mar 22, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> Oh no it was actually you @Etotheipi lol I did a lot of searching and found it.
> I have a challenge for people with a high pain tolerance. Get a Rubik's 4x4, lube it with glue, scramble it, then do normal redux. Once you get to 3x3 do a ZZ solve, but you have to use only OLL parity to orient edges. Then solve LL with Sune, F perms, and MU U perms (and PLL parity if necessary). If anyone does it, please make a video.


I'll do this (minus the glue part)


----------



## Owen Morrison (Mar 22, 2020)

Etotheipi said:


> got the idea from bouncing on a trampoline with a cube, I gave myself the challenge of solving a 3x3 while only turning when mid-air during a flip.


Interesting, I tried that also. It was a few years ago but I am pretty sure I did it. It was a really bouncy trampoline though.


----------



## ProStar (Mar 22, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> Oh no it was actually you @Etotheipi lol I did a lot of searching and found it.
> I have a challenge for people with a high pain tolerance. Get a Rubik's 4x4, lube it with glue, scramble it, then do normal redux. Once you get to 3x3 do a ZZ solve, but you have to use only OLL parity to orient edges. Then solve LL with Sune, F perms, and MU U perms (and PLL parity if necessary). If anyone does it, please make a video.



I don't have a Rubik's 4x4(I used an OOTB thunderclap mini, which isn't nearly as bad as a rubiks brand), but the solving progress itself was pretty simple. I only had three bad edges, but it still didn't take long at all. I did normal redux edge pairing, one at a time. No 3-2-3 or anything

------

Challenge: Solve a rubiks cube with oven mitts on and using chopsticks as the only thing able to touch the cube


----------



## kirbzcitkatz (Mar 22, 2020)

do a 3x3 solve with pseudo x cross with zbls


----------



## Etotheipi (Mar 22, 2020)

ProStar said:


> I don't have a Rubik's 4x4(I used an OOTB thunderclap mini, which isn't nearly as bad as a rubiks brand), but the solving progress itself was pretty simple. I only had three bad edges, but it still didn't take long at all. I did normal redux edge pairing, one at a time. No 3-2-3 or anything
> 
> ------
> 
> Challenge: Solve a rubiks cube with oven mitts on and using chopsticks as the only thing able to touch the cube


What did the glue do to the turning?


----------



## Etotheipi (Mar 22, 2020)

curiousity2575 said:


> do a 3x3 solve with pseudo x cross with zbls


I might try that later. I'd need to look up the ZBLS alg though.
Edit: Sorry bout the double post.


----------



## ProStar (Mar 22, 2020)

Etotheipi said:


> What did the glue do to the turning?



I didn't do that either, I wasn't willing to give up my 4x4 lol


----------



## Etotheipi (Mar 22, 2020)

ProStar said:


> I didn't do that either, I wasn't willing to give up my 4x4 lol


makes sense. So you half did the challenge I suppose, the glue and Rubik's 4x4 were a crucial part.


----------



## ProStar (Mar 22, 2020)

Another challenge: Solve a Pyraminx duo with your feet


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Mar 22, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> I remember somebody in a profile post (WarriorCatCuber I think?) posted something like this - solve a Rubik’s Revenge lubed with glue using ZZ, with only OLL parity for EO, and only Sune +F Perm for LL (and parity)


Not me.


----------



## ProStar (Mar 22, 2020)

WarriorCatCuber said:


> Not me.






PetrusQuber said:


> Oh no it was actually you @Etotheipi lol I did a lot of searching and found it.
> I have a challenge for people with a high pain tolerance. Get a Rubik's 4x4, lube it with glue, scramble it, then do normal redux. Once you get to 3x3 do a ZZ solve, but you have to use only OLL parity to orient edges. Then solve LL with Sune, F perms, and MU U perms (and PLL parity if necessary). If anyone does it, please make a video.


----------



## Etotheipi (Mar 23, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> Interesting, I tried that also. It was a few years ago but I am pretty sure I did it. It was a really bouncy trampoline though.


I can land my flips normally, but I get worn out and when I focus on a cube I lose my balance and crash land.


----------



## Etotheipi (Apr 7, 2020)

Heres something I want to try: do an Ao50 using just scrambles from the Lucky scrambles thread.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Apr 7, 2020)

Etotheipi said:


> Heres something I want to try: do an Ao50 using just scrambles from the Lucky scrambles thread.


~Looks through all the CFOP scrambles just trying to find something like ‘Free Roux FB!~


----------



## PetrusQuber (Apr 7, 2020)

ProStar said:


> I don't have a Rubik's 4x4(I used an OOTB thunderclap mini, which isn't nearly as bad as a rubiks brand), but the solving progress itself was pretty simple. I only had three bad edges, but it still didn't take long at all. I did normal redux edge pairing, one at a time. No 3-2-3 or anything
> 
> ------
> 
> Challenge: Solve a rubiks cube with oven mitts on and using chopsticks as the only thing able to touch the cube


I recently solved a cube in less than 15 minutes with one spoon


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Apr 7, 2020)

3x3 but one handed


----------



## PetrusQuber (Apr 7, 2020)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> 3x3 but one handed


Oh the pain.


----------



## Etotheipi (Apr 7, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> ~Looks through all the CFOP scrambles just trying to find something like ‘Free Roux FB!~


I actually got a 13 second solve on a scramble that was supposed to be for Petrus. Super lucky blocks.


----------



## WoowyBaby (Apr 7, 2020)

Dumb challenge:

Solve a 2x2 by first permuting all of the pieces, and then flipping every single corner to finish solving it.

And then do an ao12 of that and see how fast you can get.


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Apr 7, 2020)

WoowyBaby said:


> Dumb challenge:
> 
> Solve a 2x2 by first permuting all of the pieces, and then flipping every single corner to finish solving it.
> 
> And then do an ao12 of that and see how fast you can get.


can I hand twist?


----------



## WoowyBaby (Apr 7, 2020)

UPDATE-

I just did the 2x2 flipping dumb challenge:

Generated By csTimer on 2020-04-07
solves/total: 12/12

Time List:
1. 8.51 U F' R' F2 R' F U F' R' 
2. 8.04 F R2 F' U2 R2 F' U2 F U2 
3. 22.04 F U2 F U R2 U' F U2 R 
4. 8.46 F' U' F2 U2 F' U2 F2 R U' 
5. 7.48 F R' F2 R2 U F' R2 F' U' 
6. 13.63 R' U R F' R2 U F' U R 
7. 11.00 R2 U2 R F' U R2 F' U' F' 
8. 5.08 U R' F' R' U2 F U' F' R 
9. 15.15 F2 U F R' U2 F U' F R' U2 
10. 12.68 F' U R' U' F U2 R' U R' 
11. 19.16 F' R2 U F' U F U' F' R U2 
12. 18.11 F' R F2 U' R U' F2 R U2

It's so dumb lmao


----------



## WoowyBaby (Apr 7, 2020)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> can I hand twist?



That's the point lmao, you twist all of the corners by hand to solve it


----------



## brododragon (Apr 7, 2020)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> can I hand twist?


I think that's what @WoowyBaby meant, but I say do R' D' R D.


----------



## WoowyBaby (Apr 7, 2020)

brododragon said:


> I think that's what @WoowyBaby meant, but I say do R' D' R D.



Nooooo it has to be hand twisted to make it dumb


----------



## brododragon (Apr 7, 2020)

WoowyBaby said:


> Nooooo it has to be hand twisted to make it dumb


Getting 50 moves on 2x2 is pretty dumb.


----------



## AbsoRuud (Apr 8, 2020)

One looking a 3x3x3 solve using FMC and then executing it in one go.


----------



## shadowslice e (Apr 8, 2020)

AbsoRuud said:


> One looking a 3x3x3 solve using FMC and then executing it in one go.


There are people who have one-looked solves using speedsolving methods before such as this and this. It's not quite fmc though.


----------



## ProStar (Apr 8, 2020)

AbsoRuud said:


> One looking a 3x3x3 solve using FMC and then executing it in one go.



It's SpeedBLD, except you don't do FMC, you'll just one-look a CFOP/other speedsolving method solve. Also, I'd like everyone to stop being like "I bet some autistic kid would be able to calculate a sub-30 HTM solution with FMC in inspection one day, so he could probably be sub-4 or 3", because anyone who says that is simply showing ignorance in what FMC is.


----------



## Etotheipi (Apr 8, 2020)

ProStar said:


> It's SpeedBLD, except you don't do FMC, you'll just one-look a CFOP/other speedsolving method solve. Also, I'd like everyone to stop being like "I bet some autistic kid would be able to calculate a sub-30 HTM solution with FMC in inspection one day, so he could probably be sub-4 or 3", because anyone who says that is simply showing ignorance in what FMC is.


I think what he meant was to do a normal FMC attempt, with cube, pencil and paper, and then when you are done speedsolve it using your FMC solution.


----------



## ProStar (Apr 8, 2020)

Etotheipi said:


> I think what he meant was to do a normal FMC attempt, with cube, pencil and paper, and then when you are done speedsolve it using your FMC solution.



Then tell that's dumb to @TipsterTrickster, he did that(except just put a scramble in cube explorer) for kubesolver's first kompetition


----------



## WoowyBaby (Apr 8, 2020)

FMC solutions are so non finger-trickable because they're basically just random moves 

Here's a 19 move solution I found in FMC recently. 19 moves is the best I have gotten for over 50 attempts, and sub-20 is considered insanely good.

Scramble: R' U' F U B2 R L' U R B R D2 L2 U2 R' F2 L U2 L F2 R' U2 B R' U' F

Final Solution: L F’ D’ R U’ R D F2 D F2 D2 R2 D’ R2 F2 R U F2 U (19)

I still cannot believe I actually did it. I was literally shaking because 19 is so good.

Now, I will speedsolve this solution.

Here is what I got, executing essentially random moves:

First try time- 4.87 s

Second try time- 3.53 s

Third try time- 3.40 s

If you're only counting the very first time, then it's 4.87, but that was pretty bad tbh. The 3.40 was a lot cleaner though.

Only counting first try, I bet someone who's better at fingertricking could get sub-4. Using multiple tries, I'd say sub-3 is definitely possible.


----------



## ProStar (Apr 8, 2020)

WoowyBaby said:


> FMC solutions are so non finger-trickable because they're basically just random moves
> 
> Here's a 19 move solution I found in FMC recently. 19 moves is the best I have gotten for over 50 attempts, and sub-20 is considered insanely good.
> 
> ...



Yeah, you could see that in kubesolver's competition; people were executing 17-19 move solutions but after many tries getting a mo3 of high 2. Congrats on the 19!


----------



## EvanTheCuber (Apr 8, 2020)

Wow, I did the scramble and then your solution. It works! Congrats


----------



## ProStar (Apr 8, 2020)

EvanTheCuber said:


> Wow, I did the scramble and then your solution. It works! Congrats



Thanks! Why did you expect the reconstruction to be incorrect?


----------



## PetrusQuber (Apr 8, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Thanks! Why did you expect the reconstruction to be incorrect?


He had a traumatic experience with this guy claiming to have found a XXXCross and LL skip scramble, choking an unexpected U Perm and failing to break the UWR.


----------



## ProStar (Apr 8, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> He had a traumatic experience with this guy claiming to have found a XXXCross and LL skip scramble, choking an unexpected U Perm and failing to break the UWR.



Oh so basically he failed a handscramble and couldn't figure out how he scrambled it


----------



## WoowyBaby (Apr 8, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> He had a traumatic experience with this guy claiming to have found a XXXCross and LL skip scramble, choking an unexpected U Perm and failing to break the UWR.



*"XXXCross"*

F2L-1....


----------



## Glendering (Apr 8, 2020)

Ok.


----------



## ProStar (Apr 8, 2020)

WoowyBaby said:


> *"XXXCross"*
> 
> F2L-1....



I got an XXXXXCross-XXXXCross*XCross once


----------



## AbsoRuud (Apr 9, 2020)

Etotheipi said:


> I think what he meant was to do a normal FMC attempt, with cube, pencil and paper, and then when you are done speedsolve it using your FMC solution.


That's pretty much literally what I said, yes.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Apr 9, 2020)

WoowyBaby said:


> *"XXXCross"*
> 
> F2L-1....


But it sounds more impressive to say XXXCross . Speaking of which, I do an XXXCross every solve.


----------



## DerpBoiMoon (Apr 9, 2020)

Triple xcross


----------



## Etotheipi (Apr 9, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> But it sounds more impressive to say XXXCross . Speaking of which, I do an XXXCross every solve.


An EOXXXCross.


----------



## PizzaCuber (Apr 9, 2020)

Solving a cube while doing a head stand


----------



## AbsoRuud (Apr 9, 2020)

PizzaCuber said:


> Solving a cube while doing a head stand


This should come with a do not try this at home warning.


----------



## Owen Morrison (Apr 9, 2020)

AbsoRuud said:


> This should come with a do not try this at home warning.


I am going to do it right now, if I had something to film I would but I don't.


----------



## Owen Morrison (Apr 9, 2020)

U B2 L2 D B2 D2 L2 D' B2 U' F2 U2 L' U' F2 L F D' L' F D'

13.463 while doing a headstand

oww my head hurts.


----------



## PizzaCuber (Apr 9, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> U B2 L2 D B2 D2 L2 D' B2 U' F2 U2 L' U' F2 L F D' L' F D'
> 
> 13.463 while doing a headstand
> 
> oww my head hurts.


OMG! Thats so Great! I can’t even do a headstand normally lol.


----------



## Owen Morrison (Apr 9, 2020)

Solve a cube with your feet while doing a headstand.


----------



## Owen Morrison (Apr 9, 2020)

why did I do this to myself.

R2 D' B2 D L2 B2 D' F2 U F2 L2 D' L' B' D F2 L' R D' F' L Fw2 L' Uw2 F' R' B D2 R' F Rw2 L Uw2 F2 Uw' B2 Uw L2 F2 Fw' R' Uw Rw' U2 Rw' Uw'

56.683 4x4 while doing a headstand

Okay my head really hurts now. And NO I am NOT doing a 5x5 while doing a headstand.


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Apr 9, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> why did I do this to myself.
> 
> R2 D' B2 D L2 B2 D' F2 U F2 L2 D' L' B' D F2 L' R D' F' L Fw2 L' Uw2 F' R' B D2 R' F Rw2 L Uw2 F2 Uw' B2 Uw L2 F2 Fw' R' Uw Rw' U2 Rw' Uw'
> 
> ...


Ok, do a 6x6 then.


----------



## Owen Morrison (Apr 9, 2020)

WarriorCatCuber said:


> Ok, do a 6x6 then.


nope nope no way nope. maybe I will do OH once my head heals.


----------



## EvanTheCuber (Apr 9, 2020)

Solve a Gan Cube without the Springs in it. If it Pops, you have to put it together and restart

1st Attempt. 4:07 4 minutes 7 seconds. DNF though I was on my last algorithm and I got aggressive and I did a m move. But it popped. 

2nd Attempt. I GIVE UP I CANT EVEN RESEMBLE IT


----------



## EvanTheCuber (Apr 9, 2020)

Wait For real Im scared. I took apart and I took out the GES springs and Im just left with a core. I can't reassemble it.

Edit: I assembled It. I was so scared lol


----------



## PetrusQuber (Apr 9, 2020)

Keep trying, see if you can find a tutorial on YT.


----------



## teboecubes (Apr 11, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> Oh no it was actually you @Etotheipi lol I did a lot of searching and found it.
> I have a challenge for people with a high pain tolerance. Get a Rubik's 4x4, lube it with glue, scramble it, then do normal redux. Once you get to 3x3 do a ZZ solve, but you have to use only OLL parity to orient edges. Then solve LL with Sune, F perms, and MU U perms (and PLL parity if necessary). If anyone does it, please make a video.








I made a video of me doing this challenge (sans glue ofc)


----------



## Ayce (Apr 11, 2020)

3x3 with feet Blindfolded @ProStar bump


----------



## ProStar (Apr 11, 2020)

Ayce said:


> 3x3 with feet Blindfolded @ProStar bump



It's been less than a day since someone posted on this thread, doesn't count(has to have been a week). Also the tag of me should be in small text, but that's not that big of a deal


----------



## Cubingcubecuber (Apr 14, 2020)

Squan but with only setup to parity alg
You can also do only do 1 move between parity algs, ie; doing an alg with parity between each move (move being a (?,?)/)


----------



## ProStar (Apr 18, 2020)

Grab a 9x9, then scramble it using only triple layer moves. Then solve it with only triple layer moves. A different reduction to 3x3 

Edit: Got 1:23.48


----------



## AGuy27 (Apr 19, 2020)

Solve a 3x3 using only four fingers.


----------



## teboecubes (Apr 19, 2020)

I think I'm gonna do a series on my YouTube channel where I just pick one of these challenges and try them. I already did one of them and the video turned out pretty good so more challenges like these would be entertaining.


----------



## brododragon (Apr 19, 2020)

Solve a 5x5 (or 6x6-9x9, for that manner), by only doing rotations and varying levels of wide U moves. No turning more than half the layers, and no slice moves. This aught to be fun. Oh, and did I mention doing it OH?


----------



## ProStar (Apr 19, 2020)

AGuy27 said:


> Solve a 3x3 using only four fingers.



That's just OH without a pinky lol. I got 1:05 (average 40+)


----------



## Cody_Caston (Apr 20, 2020)

ProStar said:


> That's just OH without a pinky lol. I got 1:05 (average 40+)


I dont use my pinky finger for oh and i average 35-42


----------



## Owen Morrison (Apr 20, 2020)

Cody_Caston said:


> I dont use my pinky finger for oh and i average 35-42


Why do you not?


----------



## Cody_Caston (Apr 20, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> Why do you not?


I never did and i only realised now that people do use their pinky fingers, i probably wont use my pinky finger nw for oh because it feels weird after a few tries and it would take me a long time to get used to


----------



## BenChristman1 (Apr 20, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> Why do you not?


When do you use your pinky?


----------



## Cody_Caston (Apr 20, 2020)

Solve a rubik’s brand 5x5 using reduction but instead of doing R rw’ for slice moves, do slice moves normally and slice moves for parity in stead of wide moves and then solve it with roux


----------



## Cody_Caston (Apr 20, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> When do you use your pinky?


Ikr


----------



## brododragon (Apr 20, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> When do you use your pinky?


R and R'. R' is especially hard with only ring.


----------



## Cody_Caston (Apr 20, 2020)

brododragon said:


> R and R'. R' is especially hard with only ring.


I use my ring for those moves and its easy as


----------



## brododragon (Apr 20, 2020)

Cody_Caston said:


> I use my ring for those moves and its easy as


As...


----------



## Cody_Caston (Apr 20, 2020)

brododragon said:


> As...


Doing a D’ with ring (which is easy as doing D with ring)


----------



## EvanTheCuber (Apr 20, 2020)

lol


----------



## Cubingcubecuber (Apr 20, 2020)

Cody_Caston said:


> I never did and i only realised now that people do use their pinky fingers, i probably wont use my pinky finger nw for oh because it feels weird after a few tries and it would take me a long time to get used to


Same lol, I average 25 for OH and do R’ mostly with table abuse or index finger


----------



## FinnTheCuber (Apr 21, 2020)

Rubiks 4x4 with one finger. (lubed with glue if your willing to)


----------



## potatojuiceultra (Apr 21, 2020)

one foot solve


----------



## KeationianCube (May 10, 2020)

Go get a 2x2 you don’t care about and solve in one handed while riding a bike. I did it but it took me like 15 tries it’s way harder than you think.


----------



## Owen Morrison (May 10, 2020)

KeationianCube said:


> Go get a 2x2 you don’t care about and solve in one handed while riding a bike. I did it but it took me like 15 tries it’s way harder than you think.


I need to try this but with a 4x4. I have already done 3x3.


----------



## KeationianCube (May 10, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> I need to try this but with a 4x4. I have already done 3x3.


What do you average for 4x4 and how long of a driveway do you have!?(if you have one)


----------



## Owen Morrison (May 10, 2020)

I just ride on the street in my neighborhood, and I average about 38 seconds on 4x4.


----------



## KeationianCube (May 10, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> I just ride on the street in my neighborhood, and I average about 38 seconds on 4x4.


Film the solve please if you do that it would be cool. Also your pretty fast on 4x4!


----------



## Owen Morrison (May 10, 2020)

KeationianCube said:


> Film the solve please if you do that it would be cool. Also your pretty fast on 4x4!


Thanks! I don't know if I can solve a 4x4 one handed


----------



## ProStar (May 10, 2020)

KeationianCube said:


> Go get a 2x2 you don’t care about and solve in one handed while riding a bike. I did it but it took me like 15 tries it’s way harder than you think.



This is really easy, I'm planning on trying 3x3 soon


----------



## KeationianCube (May 10, 2020)

ProStar said:


> This is really easy, I'm planning on trying 3x3 soon


Maybe I just suck at my own challenge then lol


----------



## brododragon (May 11, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> Thanks! I don't know if I can solve a 4x4 one handed


You did it on your head, so shouldn't be too hard.


----------



## KeationianCube (May 11, 2020)

brododragon said:


> You did it on your head, so shouldn't be too hard.


Lol WHAT!? when did that happen and how long did it take you?


----------



## Owen Morrison (May 11, 2020)

brododragon said:


> You did it on your head, so shouldn't be too hard.





KeationianCube said:


> Lol WHAT!? when did that happen and how long did it take you?


I honestly have no idea what he is talking about.


----------



## KeationianCube (May 11, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> I honestly have no idea what he is talking about.


Lol


----------



## Etotheipi (May 11, 2020)

KeationianCube said:


> Go get a 2x2 you don’t care about and solve in one handed while riding a bike. I did it but it took me like 15 tries it’s way harder than you think.


I did it with 3x3, its pretty fun. I challenge someone to do it two-hand.


----------



## KeationianCube (May 11, 2020)

Etotheipi said:


> I did it with 3x3, its pretty fun. I challenge someone to do it two-hand.


The only people I know who can ride a bike with know hands are my 17 year old cousin and my best friend. How long did it take you?
EDIT: I can’t English *no


----------



## Owen Morrison (May 11, 2020)

Etotheipi said:


> I did it with 3x3, its pretty fun. I challenge someone to do it two-hand.


I have already done that too


----------



## Nmile7300 (May 11, 2020)

brododragon said:


> You did it on your head, so shouldn't be too hard.





Owen Morrison said:


> I honestly have no idea what he is talking about.


He's talking about the Pyraminx head thing.


----------



## Etotheipi (May 11, 2020)

KeationianCube said:


> The only people I know who can ride a bike with know hands are my 17 year old cousin and my best friend. How long did it take you?
> EDIT: I can’t English *no


I can't do no handed lol, only for a meter or so. Idk how long it took me one-handed, I just rode around a sidewalk loop that was maybe 100 m long and 30 m wide, I solved F2L at around the end of one long side, fixed my bad EO, and finished LL at around the mid point of the second long side.


----------



## Owen Morrison (May 11, 2020)

I need to time how long it takes me to solve a 3x3 two handed on a bike, I should try to get a sub 10 lol.


----------



## Etotheipi (May 11, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> I need to time how long it takes me to solve a 3x3 two handed on a bike, I should try to get a sub 10 lol.


How is your no-handed bike riding ability?


----------



## Owen Morrison (May 11, 2020)

I used to be able to ride for a long time with no hands, and be able to turn around corners with no hands. I remember a couple years ago a friend and I would ride around our neighborhood with no hands and we thought we were so cool lol. I will need to practice for a little though as I haven't rode a bike at all for like half a year.


----------



## Etotheipi (May 11, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> I used to be able to ride for a long time with no hands, and be able to turn around corners with no hands. I remember a couple years ago a friend and I would ride around our neighborhood with no hands and we thought we were so cool lol. I will need to practice for a little though as I haven't rode a bike at all for like half a year.


I think I managed to ride with no hands for decent distances when I was 8-9, but now I can't. I rode bikes way more back then, because I had friends within riding distance.


----------



## brododragon (May 11, 2020)

I can do it decently, and can turn okay.


----------



## teboecubes (May 15, 2020)

Should I post my videos of myself doing some of these challenges here? I have a series on my YouTube channel where I try the challenges that are posted in this thread, but i dont want to spam the thread with video links


----------



## Cody_Caston (May 16, 2020)

teboecubes said:


> Should I post my videos of myself doing some of these challenges here? I have a series on my YouTube channel where I try the challenges that are posted in this thread, but i dont want to spam the thread with video links


Separate thread


----------



## brododragon (May 16, 2020)

teboecubes said:


> Should I post my videos of myself doing some of these challenges here? I have a series on my YouTube channel where I try the challenges that are posted in this thread, but i dont want to spam the thread with video links


I'd be fine with them in here.


----------



## Etotheipi (Jun 6, 2020)

Psychological challenge: Line up all of your puzzles in clear view from your bed, and then do a single move on all of them, so you can see they are unsolved from your bed. Then, try to sleep. No solving them.


----------



## ProStar (Jun 6, 2020)

Etotheipi said:


> Psychological challenge: Line up all of your puzzles in clear view from your bed, and then do a single move on all of them, so you can see they are unsolved from your bed. Then, try to sleep. No solving them.



Alright, I'll do it. I'm goin to sleep soon anyway, will update tomorrow


----------



## Owen Morrison (Jun 6, 2020)

Etotheipi said:


> Psychological challenge: Line up all of your puzzles in clear view from your bed, and then do a single move on all of them, so you can see they are unsolved from your bed. Then, try to sleep. No solving them.


I am going to do that as well. I will update in 12 hours what happened.


----------



## Owen Morrison (Jun 6, 2020)

honestly it wasn't that hard, the worst part was moving all my cubes around so that they would be right next to my bed. Thankfully the only cube that fell was my skewb, and I need a new one anyway.


----------



## ProStar (Jun 6, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Alright, I'll do it. I'm goin to sleep soon anyway, will update tomorrow



I felt sick last night so by the time I went to bed I was so exhausted it didn't matter lol


----------



## Etotheipi (Jun 6, 2020)

Well, one of my friends' sister hates it when I do one move from solved, so I think if I gave her all my cubes and made her do it it'd be funner =P but they are in a different country so rip.


----------



## teboecubes (Jun 21, 2020)

A while ago, people on this thread were talking about solving cubes while riding a bike, so I solved a 3x3 while riding a bike with no hands and made a video about it:


----------



## Nmile7300 (Jun 27, 2020)

Here's an interesting one. Take out the corners of a skewb that aren't attached to the core, and then solve the rest like a Pyraminx. Seems simple, but the challenge comes from keeping the puzzle aligned while you turn it.


----------



## Etotheipi (Jun 27, 2020)

Nmile7300 said:


> Here's an interesting one. Take out the corners of a skewb that aren't attached to the core, and then solve the rest like a Pyraminx. Seems simple, but the challenge comes from keeping the puzzle aligned while you turn it.


You can also take off the corner caps of the corners attached to the core, scramble it and hand it to a non-cuber and confuse them when you say it's not solved.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jul 16, 2020)

Etotheipi said:


> Psychological challenge: Line up all of your puzzles in clear view from your bed, and then do a single move on all of them, so you can see they are unsolved from your bed. Then, try to sleep. No solving them.


Did that last night, it wasn't that bad.

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1ybJD0yD6KNDuzChbVQiWgcqPJZvAX_Ll/view?usp=drivesdk


----------



## Sub1Hour (Jul 16, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> Did that last night, it wasn't that bad.
> 
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/1ybJD0yD6KNDuzChbVQiWgcqPJZvAX_Ll/view?usp=drivesdk


and the next challenge is?

EDIT: I thought owen already did the one challenge since he said something about a skewb but i wasn't paying attention


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jul 16, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> and the next challenge is?





Nmile7300 said:


> Here's an interesting one. Take out the corners of a skewb that aren't attached to the core, and then solve the rest like a Pyraminx. Seems simple, but the challenge comes from keeping the puzzle aligned while you turn it.


----------



## Sub1Hour (Jul 16, 2020)

Nmile7300 said:


> Here's an interesting one. Take out the corners of a skewb that aren't attached to the core, and then solve the rest like a Pyraminx. Seems simple, but the challenge comes from keeping the puzzle aligned while you turn it.


avg of 5: 9.71

Time List:
1. 9.97 L' B' R' L U R' U' L' 
2. 9.73 L' B' U L B R L U' L 
3. (42.32) L B' R' U R' U' L' B (2 big pops)
4. 9.44 U' B' R L' R B' L B U
5. (7.39) L B' U' R B' L R' L

EDIT: I thought this thread was actually this thread https://www.speedsolving.com/threads/unofficial-events-challenge.77634/ so I will make another challenge

NEXT: Solve a 2x2 using 2 pringles cans


----------



## Spacey10 (Jul 16, 2020)

Did it on my Rubik's brand lol
6:14.22
Lol, cube got stuck in one of the cans and I later noticed that one of them had an abundance of crumbs in it, but it was too late lol.
Next: Dip 2 fingers in ketchup and get a sub 30, after that, show a picture of where the ketchup got on your cube.
Please use like a warrior w or something budget





Spoiler



no just use a gan cube those are bad



jk bro but if you can plz do


----------



## Owen Morrison (Jul 16, 2020)

Spacey10 said:


> Did it on my Rubik's brand lol
> 6:14.22
> Lol, cube got stuck in one of the cans and I later noticed that one of them had an abundance of crumbs in it, but it was too late lol.
> Next: Dip 2 fingers in ketchup and get a sub 30, after that, show a picture of where the ketchup got on your cube.
> ...


Ok


----------



## brododragon (Jul 17, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> Did that last night, it wasn't that bad.
> 
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/1ybJD0yD6KNDuzChbVQiWgcqPJZvAX_Ll/view?usp=drivesdk


You need to change the access privileges so anyone can see it.


----------



## semiprime799 (Jul 17, 2020)

Solve a cube but the number of half turns that you make on the face that you choose is determined by the roll of a d6.


----------



## Jupiter (Jul 17, 2020)

Solve a skewb with a fork


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jul 17, 2020)

brododragon said:


> You need to change the access privileges so anyone can see it.











IMG_0298.MOV







drive.google.com





That should work, I always forget to do that when I share Google stuff on SS.


----------



## MohamadAA (Jul 17, 2020)

This is the dumbest Challenge ever (besides the chopsticks one) solve a Rubik's brand 3x3 with only your chin, you can also use anything to hold the cube other than your hand(would be better if chopsticks lol)


----------



## moh_33 (Jul 17, 2020)

i have a really DUMB idea

complete the 3x3 cube using the heise method, one handed, and blindfolded XD


----------



## Etotheipi (Jul 17, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> NEXT: Solve a 2x2 using 2 pringles cans


That was weird. I didn't time it, and one can was technically a knock-off brand of pringles. But I hope it counts.


----------



## Sub1Hour (Jul 17, 2020)

moh_33 said:


> i have a really DUMB idea
> 
> complete the 3x3 cube using the heise method, one handed, and blindfolded XD


Thats not how blind works, like, at all.


----------



## semiprime799 (Jul 17, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> Thats not how blind works, like, at all.


I think there is something called Speed BLD. Was looking at learning compound OLL from a page that was talking about this today.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Jul 17, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> Thats not how blind works, like, at all.


That’s why it will be hard


----------



## Mo_A2244 (Jul 17, 2020)

I have a fairly dumb challenge that I would like to share with the rest of you.
Solve a 3x3.
Dumb and useless comment?


----------



## Sub1Hour (Jul 17, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> That’s why it will be hard


I would actually say impossible for a human but okay then


----------



## Jam88 (Jul 17, 2020)

solve a 3x3 with only your pinky fingers while standing on your head 
weird


----------



## CodingCuber (Jul 17, 2020)

moh_33 said:


> i have a really DUMB idea
> 
> complete the 3x3 cube using the heise method, one handed, and blindfolded XD





Jam88 said:


> solve a 3x3 with only your pinky fingers while standing on your head
> weird



This is now just unrealistic, completely impossible challenges, not dumb challenges.


----------



## CyoobietheCuber (Jul 17, 2020)

Solve a 3x3 with eyeglasses


----------



## moh_33 (Jul 18, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> Thats not how blind works, like, at all.


Well i know how Blind works, im just having a little fun making that DUMB idea XD


----------



## Username: Username: (Jul 18, 2020)

moh_33 said:


> Well i know how Blind works, im just having a little fun making that DUMB idea XD


Step 3 of Heise during tracing in SpeedBLD will be really hard, like I think no one has done that before.


----------



## moh_33 (Jul 18, 2020)

Username: Username: said:


> Step 3 of Heise during tracing in SpeedBLD will be really hard, like I think no one has done that before.


Nobody has done that before lmao because its impossible =)


----------



## Username: Username: (Jul 18, 2020)

moh_33 said:


> Nobody has done that before lmao because its impossible =)


Then why did you post it in a challenge thread when it's impossible haha


----------



## moh_33 (Jul 18, 2020)

Username: Username: said:


> Then why did you post it in a challenge thread when it's impossible haha


I posted that because its impossible XD

(nothing else nothing more)


----------



## Jam88 (Jul 18, 2020)

CodingCuber said:


> This is now just unrealistic, completely impossible challenges, not dumb challenges.


sorry


----------



## Nmile7300 (Jul 18, 2020)

moh_33 said:


> I posted that because its impossible XD
> 
> (nothing else nothing more)


Dude that's not funny, this thread is for DUMB cubing challenges not impossible ones.


----------



## Jam88 (Jul 18, 2020)

solve a 3x3 face by face like jperm did


----------



## brododragon (Jul 18, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> I would actually say impossible for a human but okay then


Wouldn't it be simpler than CFOP SpeedBLD because less moves mean less piece tracking? I do see commutators being a bit of a headache, though. If 70 MBLD is possible, though, so is this.


semiprime799 said:


> Solve a cube but the number of half turns that you make on the face that you choose is determined by the roll of a d6.


That's actually impossible because not everything can be solved with half moves. Did you mean quarter?


----------



## Username: Username: (Jul 18, 2020)

brododragon said:


> Wouldn't it be simpler than CFOP SpeedBLD because less moves mean less piece tracking? I do see commutators being a bit of a headache, though. If 70 MBLD is possible, though, so is this.
> 
> That's actually impossible because not everything can be solved with half moves. Did you mean quarter?


blockbuilding is really hard to track tbh, and because Heise is very intuitive, it will be very hard to figure out things like solving 5 edges + 2 corners which is insane and EO which is super duper uber mega hard while tracking or exec ig, CFOP is *very* straight forward, just make a cross, no blockbuilding or EO, finish F2L, not so easy but doable, track LL pieces and predict the LL cases.


----------



## brododragon (Jul 18, 2020)

Username: Username: said:


> 5 edges + 2 corners which is insane and EO which is super duper uber mega hard while tracking or exec ig.


Well, with more beginner approaches, like 2 comms for 5 edges 2 corners and F2L after blockbuilding it's wayyyy simpler.


----------



## Username: Username: (Jul 18, 2020)

brododragon said:


> Well, with more beginner approaches, like 2 comms for 5 edges 2 corners and F2L after blockbuilding it's wayyyy simpler.


I feel even figuring out comms is a mess.


----------



## brododragon (Jul 18, 2020)

Username: Username: said:


> I feel even figuring out comms is a mess.


Yeah, but so was 3BLD, 30 yrs ago.


----------



## semiprime799 (Jul 22, 2020)

brododragon said:


> Wouldn't it be simpler than CFOP SpeedBLD because less moves mean less piece tracking? I do see commutators being a bit of a headache, though. If 70 MBLD is possible, though, so is this.
> 
> That's actually impossible because not everything can be solved with half moves. Did you mean quarter?


Yeah I messed up there...


----------



## Spacey10 (Jul 22, 2020)

Hey guys, can we make a rule?
You only get to say a challenge if you actually did the challenge.
I am saying this because this thread could get confusing.
The most recent one was to dip two fingers in ketchup, then solve a 3x3, and show where the ketchup went on the cube.
If you agree to this, like this post, if you don't, react to this post with meh.


----------



## Spacey10 (Jul 22, 2020)

Sorry for double posting, but can someone do the ketchup things, I said the challenge so I cannot do it


----------



## Owen Morrison (Jul 22, 2020)

Spacey10 said:


> Sorry for double posting, but can someone do the ketchup things, I said the challenge so I cannot do it


I might do it.


----------



## Spacey10 (Aug 6, 2020)

Welp this thread died, cuz of me
Whatever, next person solve a cube using only your index fingers
(Table abuse allowed (obviously))


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Jul 5, 2021)

Spacey10 said:


> Welp this thread died, cuz of me
> Whatever, next person solve a cube using only your index fingers
> (Table abuse allowed (obviously))


1:9.82 that's actually really fun!

Next: Solve a 3x3 with 2 separate 3x3's. you can turn the other two half way if you want to assist in turning the main cube. (But I found a way to turn it somewhat easily with out doing that). This one is not fun.


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jul 5, 2021)

solving with heise OH BLD is feasible, just demands a lot of commitment. as said before, people do speed bld, you would spend a while tracing all the pieces but it's possible.


----------

